# Who is using Reaper for Film Scoring?



## jemu999 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey folks,

Im seriously considering dropping Cubase and migrating to Reaper. My question is who is using Reaper specifically for scoring music to Film?

I know Reaper relatively well, but have been messing with it quite a bit as of late, and there are so many customizable features that I like. I know its strengths and weaknesses as it pertains to composing. But in terms of scoring to film, I'm looking for more info if anyone can share.

Thoughts from experienced users?


----------



## calebfaith (Jan 31, 2017)

I am  I've found it really easy to score to film. Especially with the use of sub-projects - they're like projects embedded as media items within a project. You can edit the subproject on a different tab and when you save it it automatically renders it and updates the full project. I use a different subproject for each cue - this way everything is easily accessible. Pair that with Vienna Ensemble Pro and there are no loading times for sample libraries when switching cues.

You should also check out http://www.sws-extension.org/ which adds heaps of functionality. I use it to automatically fit bars to hit points/stretch tempo.

The power of scripting is awesome and it basically lets you add anything which you find is missing. I've begun creating my own little tool box of scripts which is available on my website.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 31, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I am  I've found it really easy to score to film. Especially with the use of sub-projects - they're like projects embedded as media items within a project. You can edit the subproject on a different tab and when you save it it automatically renders it and updates the full project. I use a different subproject for each cue - this way everything is easily accessible. Pair that with Vienna Ensemble Pro and there are no loading times for sample libraries when switching cues.
> 
> You should also check out http://www.sws-extension.org/ which adds heaps of functionality. I use it to automatically fit bars to hit points/stretch tempo.
> 
> The power of scripting is awesome and it basically lets you add anything which you find is missing. I've begun creating my own little tool box of scripts which is available on my website.




May I ask how much RAM you are running? I seem to find that 32gb is not enough but I am currently only able to upgrade to 64.


----------



## calebfaith (Jan 31, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> May I ask how much RAM you are running? I seem to find that 32gb is not enough but I am currently only able to upgrade to 64.



I only have 32 GB but I've never run out. What libraries are you using?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jan 31, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I use it to automatically fit bars to hit points/stretch tempo.


Could you explain further? Is it a custom action that you're using?


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 1, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> Could you explain further? Is it a custom action that you're using?



I use the "SWS/BR: Move closest tempo marker to edit cursor" action.

All you have to do is create a tempo/time signature marker and move the edit cursor to where you want to move the time sig to. Then you activate the action and it automatically makes it fit by changing tempos.


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm switching to it. Have tried it on and off for the last few years, but ever since Reaper 5 the program has truly come together for me. I just have some problems with setting up and using certain things pertaining to workflow. Caleb, if you would be so kind, and have the time and patience, could you explain two things for me that I cannot seem to truly grasp:

1) The age old question of how to setup VEPro within Reaper, been trying it for ages, sometimes works, but it always ends up being a big mess due to not being able to distinguish between what track does what and where and how.

2) The use of subprojects, and specifically, how do you create these? Do you use a certain template when starting a new subproject? Do you copy over your tracks, mix settings and all? How do you swap midi files and audio files between them?

These are as of right now my biggest questions. Would love to hear from you about this! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mars (Feb 1, 2017)

Caleb, same here  I'm asking probably too much, but a short video showing your scoring workflow with Reaper would be great.


----------



## kaiyoti (Feb 1, 2017)

@DS_Joost what issues are you running into with setting up VEPro within Reaper?


----------



## wst3 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on VEPro... I tried Reaper again recently, and it really has matured, to the point where I am considering adding it to the tool chest, if not switching. VEPro would be a deal breaker for me though, so perhaps I will wait a little longer...


----------



## Lannister (Feb 1, 2017)

Someone on the REAPER forums posted a PDF guide for using VePro with REAPER.

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=185477


----------



## Spip (Feb 1, 2017)

Lannister said:


> Someone on the REAPER forums posted a PDF guide for using VePro with REAPER.
> 
> http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=185477



Thanks for that. I've just bought an elicenser key yesterday to try VEP. I was ready to install it. It will save me some time and headaches !


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 1, 2017)

DS_Joost said:


> I'm switching to it. Have tried it on and off for the last few years, but ever since Reaper 5 the program has truly come together for me. I just have some problems with setting up and using certain things pertaining to workflow. Caleb, if you would be so kind, and have the time and patience, could you explain two things for me that I cannot seem to truly grasp:
> 
> 1) The age old question of how to setup VEPro within Reaper, been trying it for ages, sometimes works, but it always ends up being a big mess due to not being able to distinguish between what track does what and where and how.
> 
> ...



1) I'll have a video up soon explaining the best way I've found to manage this. Generally I just have a track template for a VEP Instance with all the audio routing pre-configured and I have a separate track template for a MIDI Input to send to the VEP Instance with 16 channels pre-configured.

2) I'll also have a video up soon concerning this. However I do just set up my template in each subproject and go from there. You can literally use copy and paste in between any of the projects.



Mars said:


> Caleb, same here  I'm asking probably too much, but a short video showing your scoring workflow with Reaper would be great.



I'm making a video now. I'll make one each for VEP and Scoring Workflow


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's the video for VEP routing. I'll do the subprojects one tonight


----------



## peter5992 (Feb 1, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Im seriously considering dropping Cubase and migrating to Reaper. My question is who is using Reaper specifically for scoring music to Film?
> 
> ...



I am - I love it.


----------



## Mars (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks a lot for doing these videos Caleb !!


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks a lot Caleb for the video, very generous of you!


----------



## Spip (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you Caleb for the video ! Quick and efficient. Really well done.


----------



## jemu999 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Caleb!! Very generous of you to make the video. I have downloaded the reaper scripts from your website which are also very helpful. 

So as I experiment with film scoring with reaper, here are a few thoughts:

I'm loving the custom scripts abilities and adding them as buttons on custom toolbars. Big plus!

I'm loving the audio engine, which puts a significantly lower stress on my CPU. By far superior to Cubase.

What I'm not too crazy about is the master channel tempo mapping workflow. Switching between linear and square is cumbersome as I try to align sync points. Also, if you have a gradual linear ramp that ends on a specific bar, you cannot add an additional square tempo mapping point on the exact same bar. It can only be added slightly to the right, and not on the bar. What am I missing?

Thanks for your video. There is a huge deficiency of videos specifically about scoring to film with reaper! Would love to see your workflow on this, also the sws: move closest tempo marker to cursor feature, and the subgroups method of film cues! 

Thanks again!


----------



## cyoder (Feb 2, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> also the sws: move closest tempo marker to cursor feature


I made a little .gif that perhaps will help with this:




As you can see at the end, it responds very differently based on what timebase the item is set to. I've used it in the past to map tempo to an already existing audio track, but it's also useful to add a little feel to midi tracks. Hope it helps a bit!

Best,


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Caleb, very cool! That makes it a bit clearer. I've never actually used the event input plugin. It was about time I took a look at that!


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 2, 2017)

Caleb, great video. Thanks for that. But it looks like Reaper is still so inelegant when it comes the this. Over a year ago I had abandon my Reaper orchestral template hopes and went with Logic because Reaper/VEP routing is so tedious and messy.

Although I haven't looked back, I do still use Reaper for audio editing. And I love the Cockos dev's philosophy concerning customization and love the way the listen to their users.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words  

I'm working on some other videos now. 


Matt Riley said:


> Caleb, great video. Thanks for that. But it looks like Reaper is still so inelegant when it comes the this. Over a year ago I had abandon my Reaper orchestral template hopes and went with Logic because Reaper/VEP routing is so tedious and messy.
> 
> Although I haven't looked back, I do still use Reaper for audio editing. And I love the Cockos dev's philosophy concerning customization and love the way the listen to their users.



In what way is logic superior to Reaper? I'm not defending Reaper or anything, I'm just genuinely curious


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 2, 2017)

I think Reaper is actually superior in terms of customization. But Logic is so slick the way it handles VEP. With Logic, I load a VEP instance in a track and connect to my PC. Done. No Event Input needed and no need to create additional tracks for audio. MIDI and audio come through the same track. And with Skiswitcher 2, I can have all articulations of an instrument (e.g. HS Violas Legato, Staccato, Pizz, etc.) on the same track. So it's very clean in the tracks area and in the score editor.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> I think Reaper is actually superior in terms of customization. But Logic is so slick the way it handles VEP. With Logic, I load a VEP instance in a track and connect to my PC. Done. No Event Input needed and no need to create additional tracks for audio. MIDI and audio come through the same track. And with Skiswitcher 2, I can have all articulations of an instrument (e.g. HS Violas Legato, Staccato, Pizz, etc.) on the same track. So it's very clean in the tracks area and in the score editor.



You probably could set Reaper up to work like that haha  (said every Reaper user ever)

If you set up the VEP instance as a multichannel audio track and routed all the different stereo tracks to 1-2 in the Master Track this won't create additional tracks. And you can send MIDI straight to the VEP instance


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 2, 2017)

OK I found the thread on the Cockos forum that helped me make my decision to switch.
http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=171244
Has this changed since then?


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> OK I found the thread on the Cockos forum that helped me make my decision to switch.
> http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=171244
> Has this changed since then?



I'll see if I can get it to work 

Here's a video on subprojects:


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks Caleb, that's a lot clearer. I've just did a little experiment myself, and it turns out Reaper does a little magic trick that instantly elevates it above other daws:

If I load a legato patch from Hollywood into one subproject, then copy that track to a new subproject, it 1)loads in a lot quicker, and 2) doesn't add to ram overhead.

That last thing is what seals the deal for me. Combine this with linking tracks from one instance of Reaper to another, and what you get is basically an extremely flexible, infinitely customizable hybrid DAW with the best of Cubase, DP and VEPro combined.

It might not be as elegant, but my god if this isn't the best 60 dollars I've ever spent...


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 3, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I'll see if I can get it to work
> 
> Here's a video on subprojects:



Wow subprojects are amazing! I don't think any other daw does that!


----------



## Spip (Feb 3, 2017)

@Caleb : Thanks a lot !

About sub project, there is also a video on the Reaper's website by Kenny Gioia.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 4, 2017)

That flex tempo function is a HUGE life hack. I was jumping between DAWs for a while, but I think I may just stick with Reaper because of that. Oh and also because of the super smooth video engine.


----------



## jemu999 (Feb 8, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I'll see if I can get it to work
> 
> Here's a video on subprojects:




Hey Caleb,

Thanks again for this video. I just followed your tutorial and experimented with sub projects, and everything works exactly as you explained. 

My question is, how do you handle large orchestral templates between subprojects? It seems that when creating a new subproject/Cue, it begins with a blank reaper session. I copied and pasted a set of tracks from 1 subproject to another, and that works, however it seems as though it loads up a completely _new instance_ of every track and VI. Won't this eventually over tax the cpu and system? Is there something Im missing or is there a way where each subproject can automatically use the same template?


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 8, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> Hey Caleb,
> 
> Thanks again for this video. I just followed your tutorial and experimented with sub projects, and everything works exactly as you explained.
> 
> My question is, how do you handle large orchestral templates between subprojects? It seems that when creating a new subproject/Cue, it begins with a blank reaper session. I copied and pasted a set of tracks from 1 subproject to another, and that works, however it seems as though it loads up a completely _new instance_ of every track and VI. Won't this eventually over tax the cpu and system? Is there something Im missing or is there a way where each subproject can automatically use the same template?



I use Vienna Ensemble Pro to host/manage my VSTs and this is how I get around the multiple instances. VEP is like a separate mini-daw that is highly optimised for hosting VSTi and reaper hooks up to this. Also I just use track templates to organise my project. I have one for strings/brass/percussion/winds etc. Then when I load up a sub-project all you need to do is add the track templates you need.

I find with a lot of my film scoring I don't tend to use the same instruments in every cue and I find it's more efficient to organise my project this way!


----------



## jemu999 (Feb 8, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I use Vienna Ensemble Pro to host/manage my VSTs and this is how I get around the multiple instances. VEP is like a separate mini-daw that is highly optimised for hosting VSTi and reaper hooks up to this. Also I just use track templates to organise my project. I have one for strings/brass/percussion/winds etc. Then when I load up a sub-project all you need to do is add the track templates you need.
> 
> I find with a lot of my film scoring I don't tend to use the same instruments in every cue and I find it's more efficient to organise my project this way!



Yeah I currently use Cubase with 2 slave PC's using VE Pro. My main desire for switching to Reaper was to create a "Disable" template where all tracks of my template are loaded and routed within Reaper, but disabled, thus not using any CPU or RAM. Whenever I need a particular track, I simply enable it and begin using it with all inserts/sends/routing all ready to go.

Cubase has the same feature, unfortunately, after testing it vs Reaper, Cubase simply performed really bad on Mac. It seems on PC, it works really well. In comparison, Reaper functioned perfectly, thus Im looking to switch over and have begun getting info on its film scoring capabilities.

But I can see how the subproject feature would work beautifully with VE Pro. 

Thanks man!


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 22, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I use the "SWS/BR: Move closest tempo marker to edit cursor" action.
> 
> All you have to do is create a tempo/time signature marker and move the edit cursor to where you want to move the time sig to. Then you activate the action and it automatically makes it fit by changing tempos.



Hi Caleb, thanks for the video's just wondering if you have any time to do a video on how you sink to picture within Reaper? I'm pretty new with Reaper and i'm finding challenging to get to grips with all the information out there, but funny enough very little video material is made with film in mind with regards to Reaper. At present i'm trying to line up a cue now. Iv'e set all my markers out but noting iv'e read or seen has made this clear. Iv'e seen a great Daniel James video that explains this but it's gear toward ableton. 
Maybe it's just me though haha, i'm not really good with tech and pretty new to this world, well if you have time i would very much appreciate it.

Here is the video.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 22, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> Hi Caleb, thanks for the video's just wondering if you have any time to do a video on how you sink to picture within Reaper? I'm pretty new with Reaper and i'm finding challenging to get to grips with all the information out there, but funny enough very little video material is made with film in mind with regards to Reaper. At present i'm trying to line up a cue now. Iv'e set all my markers out but noting iv'e read or seen has made this clear. Iv'e seen a great Daniel James video that explains this but it's gear toward ableton.
> Maybe it's just me though haha, i'm not really good with tech and pretty new to this world, well if you have time i would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Here is the video.




Yeah I can do something like this for you  I'm just working on some reviews at the moment but they should be up soon and then I'll give this a shot!


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 22, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Yeah I can do something like this for you  I'm just working on some reviews at the moment but they should be up soon and then I'll give this a shot!



Wow thank you so much Caleb, it's really nice to know that some people like yourself go out of there way in order to help others. It's the reason I am apart of this community and I really hope to to be able to pass on the same karma for others in the future. Although first thing is first I have to learn Reaper  thanks man


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 23, 2017)

Is there anything analogous to Skiswitcher (Logic X) in Reaper? I mean like articulation ID.


----------



## sazema (Feb 23, 2017)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Is there anything analogous to Skiswitcher (Logic X) in Reaper? I mean like articulation ID.


There is. http://sfer.online.free.fr/
And basically this needs to be core feature + *normal color toolbar* for choosing colors (not SWS extension).


----------



## Tyll (Feb 23, 2017)

That articulation inspector is solid from my experience. There is also this one: http://www.syntheticorchestra.com/articulatereaper/ which is rather old, but as far as I know still works too.

Than again there has been a sneak peak at a native articulation mapper in one of the last betas. However, it got taken out of the public beta builds for some more tinkering. It was implemented much nicer already, including articulation changes based on notation events, notation text etc, but the configuration was done with text-files, which I assume they may want to change. I hope it will be released soon. Or at least will stay in the betas for use.

Until than you got two good choices here.

If you are planing to use the articulation editor by stephane, you might want to look at these devices too:
*
MIDI channel to Keyswitch* (from www.syntheticorchestra.com/articulatereaper) and *Multi Channel MIDI Keyswitch* (from http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=94488) I use the first one to activate two Keyswitches at once, which for example is a great help with VSL's matrix. Using this plugin I can simultaneously change the X- and the Y-axis with keyswitches.

The second one I use primarily with Kontakt to access different articulations in different MIDI channels by choosing the MIDI channel via keyswitches sent from stephane's script.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys - I hope this doesn't come across as a plug as much as it is a testament to Reaper. So with that said, first and foremost I want you to know that I am an avid believer in Reaper as _the_ composer's DAW platform of choice and really believe that composers will find it to be ahead of every other DAW with what it can do. And while I have recently introduced_ Orchestral Template For Reaper_ as a commercial product this month that removes the need to dive into programming to get the most out of using Reaper, the reason I wanted to chime in here was to show you what is possible with Reaper.

The videos I'm including below are from OTR walkthroughs, but they will answer many of the questions that have been brought up regardless of whether you are interested in OTR or want to do it on your own. 



wst3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on VEPro... I tried Reaper again recently, and it really has matured, to the point where I am considering adding it to the tool chest, if not switching. VEPro would be a deal breaker for me though, so perhaps I will wait a little longer...





Spip said:


> Thanks for that. I've just bought an elicenser key yesterday to try VEP. I was ready to install it. It will save me some time and headaches !


*A demonstration of VE Pro in OTR (right click -> insert track is all that it takes. VE Pro is pre-configured).*




DS_Joost said:


> That last thing is what seals the deal for me. Combine this with linking tracks from one instance of Reaper to another, and what you get is basically an extremely flexible, infinitely customizable hybrid DAW with the best of Cubase, DP and VEPro combined....It might not be as elegant, but my god if this isn't the best 60 dollars I've ever spent...





Matt Riley said:


> Wow subprojects are amazing! I don't think any other daw does that!


*Using subprojects in Reaper (using Cue Manager in OTR)*




fritzmartinbass said:


> Is there anything analogous to Skiswitcher (Logic X) in Reaper? I mean like articulation ID.





Tyll said:


> *MIDI channel to Keyswitch* (from www.syntheticorchestra.com/articulatereaper) and *Multi Channel MIDI Keyswitch* (from http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=94488) I use the first one to activate two Keyswitches at once, which for example is a great help with VSL's matrix. Using this plugin I can simultaneously change the X- and the Y-axis with keyswitches.


*Synthetic Orchestra - Articulate Reaper is demonstrated in depth here...*


That said...expression maps are coming to Reaper soon as a NATIVE implementation without having to use third party plugins. But Blake's Synthetic Orchestra Articulate Reaper does a nice job presently with it.



jadedsean said:


> Hi Caleb, thanks for the video's just wondering if you have any time to do a video on how you sink to picture within Reaper? I'm pretty new with Reaper and i'm finding challenging to get to grips with all the information out there, but funny enough very little video material is made with film in mind with regards to Reaper. At present i'm trying to line up a cue now. Iv'e set all my markers out but noting iv'e read or seen has made this clear. Iv'e seen a great Daniel James video that explains this but it's gear toward ableton.
> Maybe it's just me though haha, i'm not really good with tech and pretty new to this world, well if you have time i would very much appreciate it.


*Timeline syncing and lining up cues using SWS enabled features in OTR*


I hope this helps with those thinking about branching into Reaper. Once I decided to jump in, I never looked back.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 24, 2017)

..a subproject template freebie here:
http://store.storyteller.im/product/a-storyteller-multi-tempo-reaper-project/

"
This project was created as a demonstration for users searching out how to create a project using two separate tempos simultaneously in a track. This is distinctly different than having a project that changes two tempos over the course of the song. This project allows both tempos to play back simultaneously – like a DJ would do when aligning two tempos between different songs. In this demonstration project, you will find 2 separate subprojects with different tempos – each with 32 stereo channels of audio (64 total channels). There is also a master project included that includes both subprojects and also has the audio from the subprojects routed as separate tracks for mixing.

To use this project, simply click on the Master Project file included in the zip file. Once loaded, you can open the separate subprojects by simply clicking on the rendered audio clip of each respective subproject. This will open a new tab in Reaper."


----------



## Sekkle (Feb 24, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> I use Vienna Ensemble Pro to host/manage my VSTs and this is how I get around the multiple instances. VEP is like a separate mini-daw that is highly optimised for hosting VSTi and reaper hooks up to this. Also I just use track templates to organise my project. I have one for strings/brass/percussion/winds etc. Then when I load up a sub-project all you need to do is add the track templates you need.



Hi Caleb,

Thanks for all of your tips on this thread. 

I am in the process of exploring Reaper for scoring and have come up with an issue with VEP6 alongside Reaper. Since you mentioned you use VEP/Reaper I wanted to ask if you had encountered similar issues and if there were particular settings I may be missing. FYI I am using a Win7 PC based system with and RME AIO soundcard with the latest Kontakt, VEP6 and OTR/Reaper.

If I load a patch - say a legato string patch - into Kontakt in VEP6, the playback is quite glitchy on start/stop. It's as if VEP needs a "run-up" to start/stop and it's very noticeable when jumping the playback cursor around during playback, stopping playback or when looping a section. The exact same patch loaded into Kontakt directly inside Reaper works much smoother without the same glitching (although there does seem to be some kind of abrupt release trigger when stopping playback on all midi in general which I'd love to iron out). I've tried upping the buffer size in VEP, and also played around with the latency settings on my RME which made no real difference. I did a test with the exact same VEP server instance with Cubase 9 and it's completely smooth in playback start/stop and looping without the clicks and glitching.

I googled a bit and found that people were having issues because of Reaper turning the VEP audio engine on and off as it triggers playback/stop. Something to do with sending 'flush messages' on playback and stop. It was also mentioned that after a number of VEP instances are initiated, an apparent delay before playback appears as all the VEP must be switched on. I haven't pushed the VEPs instance count to this stage yet so can't confirm that problem or whether it has something to do with what I am experiencing. It does seem to me that the VEP engine switching on and off could cause these glitching sounds.

I'm hoping it's simply some setting I am missing..

Thanks

Erin


----------



## Sekkle (Feb 24, 2017)

I may have found the culprit - the one buffer setting I didn't try was _none. _When I set the buffer to _none_ it stops the glitching.. I will now need to test it with the servers and multiple VEP instances...


----------



## sazema (Feb 24, 2017)

And does anyone here uses http://sfer.online.free.fr/ track inspector. Is it stable?
Beside some gifs on web page, I can't find any video on youtube etc. Looks good, but in practice?


----------



## Tyll (Feb 25, 2017)

sazema said:


> And does anyone here uses http://sfer.online.free.fr/ track inspector. Is it stable?


I use it. I've not used it excessively because I have done mostly pop music recently. However, especially for strings and brass parts it has done it's job. It's a little different from BRSO in it's implementation, but essentially they are doing very similar things.
I don't use any of the "inspector" parts though. I just use Reapers buttons for soloing/muting etc and since TCP/MCP hiding is a big part of my template/workflow I have hotkeys for that as well.


----------



## sazema (Feb 25, 2017)

Tyll said:


> I use it. I've not used it excessively because I have done mostly pop music recently. However, especially for strings and brass parts it has done it's job. It's a little different from BRSO in it's implementation, but essentially they are doing very similar things.
> I don't use any of the "inspector" parts though. I just use Reapers buttons for soloing/muting etc and since TCP/MCP hiding is a big part of my template/workflow I have hotkeys for that as well.


Thanks for info.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 25, 2017)

Sekkleman said:


> Hi Caleb,
> 
> Thanks for all of your tips on this thread.
> 
> ...



Yeah I've noticed the same thing unfortunately :( At the moment I make sure I have about a bar runup to whatever I want to hear


----------



## Sekkle (Feb 26, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> h I've noticed the same thing unfortunately :( At the moment I make sure I have about a bar runup to whatever I want to hear



Thanks for replying Caleb - at least I know it's not just my system that's doing this. I am still yet to try a large multiserver VEP template with the buffer set to '_none'_, but my gut feeling is that it's probably not going to work very well over the network with two servers. I'll test it all out when I next get a spare moment and report back...


----------



## emid (Feb 26, 2017)

sazema said:


> And does anyone here uses http://sfer.online.free.fr/ track inspector. Is it stable?
> Beside some gifs on web page, I can't find any video on youtube etc. Looks good, but in practice?



Just donated Stephane, thanks for the link. I will check it and see how things go.

On topic, I have an almost identical template to @jemu999 where each channel is using one Kontakt instance per instrument and is permanently offline. I have them routed to their individual stems from where they are routed to a group bus and finally to a submix bus. I am utilizing a custom action for render in place plus record in real time which would convert the midi performance instantly either on main channel or on it's stem respectively. Another action am using is 'render obeying time selection' to record the same instrument, e.g., an octave below or as many times as I like with different performance. I think this kind of setup is also good for 'mix as you go' as I have my stems (.wav files) ready.

Certainly Reaper is far more powerful than what I used to think about it when my daw was Studio One.


----------



## emid (Feb 26, 2017)

sazema said:


> Is it stable?



Installed it today. Looks really cool and pro. Could not do extensive testing because I am stuck at a docking issue which could be on my part. Firstly, it is not saving it's position despite following Stéphane post in Reaper's forum about how to permanently dock it. But he is working on an update which would essentially solve this issue, I hope. There is another issue I am encountering, which is why I couldn't go any further testing it. It (I think) is messing up with all other dockers. Upon loading Reaper afresh, all my docking arrangement are scattered. If I have left Inspector docked on the left side and have closed Reaper, next time I would find all toolbar dockers re-arranged everywhere on the main window. I have sent an email to Stéphane, hope he will sort it out. Other than that, it looks very promising and worth trying by donating whatever amount you want.


----------



## sazema (Feb 27, 2017)

emid said:


> Installed it today. Looks really cool and pro. Could not do extensive testing because I am stuck at a docking issue which could be on my part. Firstly, it is not saving it's position despite following Stéphane post in Reaper's forum about how to permanently dock it. But he is working on an update which would essentially solve this issue, I hope. There is another issue I am encountering, which is why I couldn't go any further testing it. It (I think) is messing up with all other dockers. Upon loading Reaper afresh, all my docking arrangement are scattered. If I have left Inspector docked on the left side and have closed Reaper, next time I would find all toolbar dockers re-arranged everywhere on the main window. I have sent an email to Stéphane, hope he will sort it out. Other than that, it looks very promising and worth trying by donating whatever amount you want.


Yes, I tried quickly last night also... Hm... I'm experiencing very big latency with keyswitch system included. My reaper just become frozen on moments. Will see...


----------



## Tyll (Feb 27, 2017)

That's strange. Using stephane's script I have never had any freezes nor problems with the docker. I know that doesn't help you, but I just want to confirm that this isn't the usual case.
Maybe you have to give BRSO a chance. I'm still hoping that the native articulation system will be included in 5.40


----------



## emid (Feb 27, 2017)

sazema said:


> Yes, I tried quickly last night also... Hm... I'm experiencing very big latency with keyswitch system included. My reaper just become frozen on moments. Will see...



Send him an email if you haven't resolved this issue as yet. I've got his reply today asking for a project file and hope he will figure it out soon.


----------



## TimRideout (Feb 27, 2017)

Sekkleman said:


> I may have found the culprit - the one buffer setting I didn't try was _none. _When I set the buffer to _none_ it stops the glitching.. I will now need to test it with the servers and multiple VEP instances...



Do you mean the buffer setting in your instances of VEP? Thanks!


----------



## TimRideout (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi gang,

I stumbled across this thread whilst researching VEP6 - and I must say, I have never heard of OTR. It looks amazing! Is there a forum section for it? I do orchestral composition and arranging, and I agree - Reaper is incredible for the job. Once they get the articulation browser integrated into the core, it will seal the deal as THE software for MIDI mockups.

Thanks!




storyteller said:


> Hey guys - I hope this doesn't come across as a plug as much as it is a testament to Reaper. So with that said, first and foremost I want you to know that I am an avid believer in Reaper as _the_ composer's DAW platform of choice and really believe that composers will find it to be ahead of every other DAW with what it can do. And while I have recently introduced_ Orchestral Template For Reaper_ as a commercial product this month that removes the need to dive into programming to get the most out of using Reaper, the reason I wanted to chime in here was to show you what is possible with Reaper.
> 
> ...
> 
> I hope this helps with those thinking about branching into Reaper. Once I decided to jump in, I never looked back.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 27, 2017)

TimRideout said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I stumbled across this thread whilst researching VEP6 - and I must say, I have never heard of OTR. It looks amazing! Is there a forum section for it? I do orchestral composition and arranging, and I agree - Reaper is incredible for the job. Once they get the articulation browser integrated into the core, it will seal the deal as THE software for MIDI mockups.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Tim! I just chimed in on your post over on the Reaper forum as well. I'm anxiously awaiting the articulation features the Reaper dev team have planned, too. It is really the only feature lacking a native integration compared to other DAWs. But even with that, I tend to think what Reaper _can do _compared to other DAWs far exceeds every other major player out there. It is the reason OTR came to be.


----------



## emid (Feb 27, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Thanks Tim! I just chimed in on your post over on the Reaper forum as well. I'm anxiously awaiting the articulation features the Reaper dev team have planned, too. It is really the only feature lacking a native integration compared to other DAWs. But even with that, I tend to think what Reaper _can do _compared to other DAWs far exceeds every other major player out there. It is the reason OTR came to be.



I do not have OTR but here Michael says that you have also overcome this issue in your OTR. If so, is there any video showing articulation management in action please?


----------



## Phryq (Feb 28, 2017)

I am, and here's my plug, it makes Reaper's notation similar to Sibelius (in turns of hotkeys).

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=177142


----------



## Sekkle (Feb 28, 2017)

TimRideout said:


> Do you mean the buffer setting in your instances of VEP


Yeah on each VEP instance you have to set it to buffer_ 'none'._ It seems to fix the glitching problem but my concern is I'm dubious it'll run well with a big multi server template without any buffer especially over a network. I am yet to try this though as haven't had any downtime but will report back my findings..


----------



## storyteller (Feb 28, 2017)

emid said:


> I do not have OTR but here Michael says that you have also overcome this issue in your OTR. If so, is there any video showing articulation management in action please?


Just for clarity, the current articulation map solution offered in OTR is a pre-configured version of Blake Robinson's Synthetic Orchestra plugin which should mostly be seen as just a temporary stay until Reaper's native solution is implemented. It does work very well though. I think that is what Michael is alluding to there... I think I'll chime in over over on the Reaper board too so nothing is potentially misconstrued. The video of the plugin in action is the same video I posted above in post #41 at the top of this page.


----------



## emid (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok thanks.


----------



## JaikumarS (Aug 19, 2020)

This thread is very helpful. Thanks everyone!


----------

